# Topeka Considers Making Domestic Violence Legal To Save Money



## Aesa (Oct 7, 2011)

> Topeka, the capital city of Kansas City, is considering what some have said ammounts to decriminalizing domestic violence in a desperate bid to save money.
> 
> The city is currently facing its worst budget crisis since the Great Depression in 1930. The move has been considered after a 10 per cent budget cut has forced local prosecutors to pull back on prosecuting misdemeanor cases - including domestic violence.
> 
> ...



Just when you thought that Topeka's reputation couldn't get worse


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 7, 2011)

Can't decide between this reaction image:



And this one:


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 7, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


>


----------



## Bishop (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Orochimaru (Oct 7, 2011)

BRB - packing.


----------



## Juno (Oct 7, 2011)

> Since then, spokeswoman for the Topeka Police Department says 16 people have been arrested on suspicion of misdemeanor domestic battery, but they were released from jail, because neither the Shawnee County District Attorney's office nor the city attorney's office filed charges.



Well, since they don't bother to prosecute it anyway...


----------



## soulnova (Oct 7, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Can't decide between this reaction image:
> 
> 
> 
> And this one:



I would go for the second. Personally:



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 7, 2011)

And people wonder why I laugh when they claim that religion makes people civilized.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 7, 2011)

She deserved it


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpHzPzjUTY8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xyloxi (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't see how this is in any way a decent idea.


----------



## Bishop (Oct 7, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> I don't see how this is in any way a decent idea.



We're all assuming that everyone will go slap happy. 

All I know is not too many men are gonna keep taking lip from their wives, and vice versa


----------



## River Song (Oct 7, 2011)

Wha...what....how?

No amount of facepalms could cover this, If I lived in Kansas I would sue



			
				International Declaration of Human Rights Article 3. said:
			
		

> Everyone has the right to life, liberty and security of person.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2011)

It's basically the women's fault anyhow. No reason to punish a man for what's in his nature.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 7, 2011)

Source?        .


----------



## Talon. (Oct 7, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Can't decide between this reaction image:
> 
> 
> 
> And this one:





soulnova said:


> I would go for the second. Personally:
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I see you and raise you this:


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 7, 2011)

What the hell? 


Well if they look like Hei....


----------



## emROARS (Oct 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's basically the women's fault anyhow. No reason to punish a man for what's in his nature.


----------



## lacey (Oct 7, 2011)

It's still hot in Topeka, I see.


----------



## Tkae (Oct 7, 2011)

> Topeka, the capital city of Kansas City,



Whoever wrote this is a failure and should be publically ridiculed.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 7, 2011)

Tkae said:


> Whoever wrote this is a failure and should be publically ridiculed.



KK, I'll call the dwarf.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 7, 2011)

Not one woman who will protest this or say its wrong?  

Reminds me of a debate thread...  



Shɑnɑ said:


> *Civil rights as living beings are entitled*



Where's your entitlement nao?  




Terra Branford said:


> Well if they look like Hei....



I know you're the type that likes to lay down with dogs and get up with fleas, but that's disgusting even for you.


----------



## neko-sennin (Oct 7, 2011)

If true, this can't possibly end well. 

Meanwhile, Flyover Country continues its march backwards through human progress...



Toroxus said:


> And people wonder why I laugh when they claim that religion makes people civilized.



You and me both. *shakes head*


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 7, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I know you're the type that likes to lay down with dogs and get up with fleas, *but that's disgusting even for you.  *



That's just plain awesome. Its a good thing I don't care what you say, isn't it? 

I think you might need to have your eyes checked out. Just because I or other women here didn't decide to go on a massacre for this, doesn't mean we think its right.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 7, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Source?        .





was bored and decided to go find it for him/her.  Lazy OP

But if true then this is one of the most fucked up ideas in western world.


----------



## SwordKing (Oct 7, 2011)

This is about politicians doing something incredibly stupid, and possibly immoral, just to save some money.

I fail see how religion enters into this.


----------



## TSC (Oct 7, 2011)

Topeka.... Is the the city where Westboro Baptist Church is located? If so, Then it's no surprise about this news.


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 7, 2011)

If the south were any less liberal they'd be moving backward...
OH WAIT THEY ARE 



soulnova said:


> KK, I'll call the dwarf.



YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Ceria (Oct 7, 2011)

Is topeka officially still on earth or has it moved to the moon? to me it sounds like they're breathing vacuum in kansas


----------



## TenshiNeko (Oct 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's basically the women's fault anyhow. No reason to punish a man for what's in his nature.



What an appropriate username you have 

So, if you're in Topeka, and this becomes law .... If a man hits a woman, she can just wait til later, when he's asleep, or in an unsuspecting drunken stupor in front of the TV. Then club him in the head with an iron skillet, and bind him hand and foot. When he comes to, beat the ever-lovin' crap out of him with whatever she's got around ....a stick, a bat, a horse-whip. She can pay him back with a whole lot of interest. Beat him totally senseless.... Because it will be legal, right?

She could even do that unprovoked, not as payback.... If domestic violence were legal it wouldn't just go one way


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 7, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> That's just plain awesome. Its a good thing I don't care what you say, isn't it?
> 
> I think you might need to have your eyes checked out. Just because I or other women here didn't decide to go on a massacre for this, doesn't mean we think its right.




After all the time and effort you've spent condemning islam and middle eastern men for their treatment of women -- you're going to make excuses & unfunny jokes about women in america being victims of domestic violence?

If someone needs their eyes checked, or something else checked, I'm thinking it isn't me.

You're being vague and ambiguous, btw.  Are you saying you disagree with this or think women are being untreated unfairly?  

You may not think its right, but you certainly seem unwilling or unable to say otherwise.




Subarashii said:


> If the south were any less liberal they'd be moving backward...
> OH WAIT THEY ARE



Other states are cutting abortion funding & other programs which majority wise affect women.  Its not as if women are being screwed any less in non-southern states.


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 7, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> After all the time and effort you've spent condemning islam and middle eastern men for their treatment of women -- you're going to make excuses & unfunny jokes about women in america being victims of domestic violence?
> 
> If someone needs their eyes checked, or something else checked, I'm thinking it isn't me.
> 
> ...


Excuses?  

I thought it was pretty obvious I don't support this. Like I said, just because I didn't start a war or start killing people or insulting members here, doesn't mean I think its right.

You can calm down now.


----------



## Mintaka (Oct 7, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> And people wonder why I laugh when they claim that religion makes people civilized.


Or moral for that matter.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 7, 2011)

TenshiNeko said:


> What an appropriate username you have
> 
> So, if you're in Topeka, and this becomes law .... If a man hits a woman, she can just wait til later, when he's asleep, or in an unsuspecting drunken stupor in front of the TV. Then club him in the head with an iron skillet, and bind him hand and foot. When he comes to, beat the ever-lovin' crap out of him with whatever she's got around ....a stick, a bat, a horse-whip. She can pay him back with a whole lot of interest. Beat him totally senseless.... Because it will be legal, right?
> 
> She could even do that unprovoked, not as payback.... If domestic violence were legal it wouldn't just go one way



If this happened, you'd better believe they'd change their tune immediately.

Can't have women-folk fighting back now. That threatens their Patriarch.

@immortal 1tachi, you're pretty proud of yourself, hey? Crawling in filth to point out someone hasn't polished their shoes.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 7, 2011)

Law said:


> @immortal 1tachi, you're pretty proud of yourself, hey? Crawling in filth to point out someone hasn't polished their shoes.




You're pretty proud of yourself for someone who probably eats soup with a fork.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 7, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> You're pretty proud of yourself for someone who probably eats soup with a fork.



What's the appropriate response to someone who comes at you with an insult from a kindergarten level?

Is it "your mom" or "no u"? Serious question.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 7, 2011)

Law said:


> What's the appropriate response to someone who comes at you with an insult from a kindergarten level?
> 
> Is it "your mom" or "no u"? Serious question.



In your case, you can't come back from it.  

You're bizarro mirror world LL cool J.

Don't call it a comeback is implied literally in your case.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm amused, which is good. 

But you're still a disrespectful pest, which is bad. 

Followers need to find a leader before they can feel happy and fulfilled. You'll get there one day. In the meantime, try not to follow people around who don't want you. Dog Whisperer has taught me so much about how to deal with the yappy ones.


----------



## Bishop (Oct 7, 2011)

Guys, calm down. Stay on topic.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 7, 2011)

Bishop said:


> Guys, calm down, the Cafe is doing good and I don't want to have to start deleting posts. Stay on topic.



Asking a calm person to calm down is a bit odd, but what I'm most interested in is how a non-mod can delete posts. You see, I'm not from around these parts, so this may be one of those things everyone knows but me - but who are you, and how can you do something so awesome while having the same posting power as I do? 

On topic? Well, Topeka has become a joke to the rest of North America. /topic


----------



## Bishop (Oct 7, 2011)

Law said:


> How can you do something so awesome?



Req Form, send, wahlaa.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 7, 2011)

*On topic*: 

Americans lol at other americans being screwed not realizing their name isn't far down the list.

Today the south, tomorrow the rest of the world america**!!



Law said:


> I'm amused, which is good.
> 
> But you're still a disrespectful pest, which is bad.
> 
> Followers need to find a leader before they can feel happy and fulfilled. You'll get there one day. In the meantime, try not to follow people around who don't want you. Dog Whisperer has taught me so much about how to deal with the yappy ones.



.......  

*edit*  I don't even know what you're talking about..


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 7, 2011)

SwordKing said:


> This is about politicians doing something incredibly stupid, and possibly immoral, just to save some money.
> 
> I fail see how religion enters into this.



Well, Topeka is home to the Westboro Baptist Church, so the people there are obviously pretty damn retarded.


----------



## Mintaka (Oct 7, 2011)

Law said:


> Asking a calm person to calm down is a bit odd, but what I'm most interested in is how a non-mod can delete posts. You see, I'm not from around these parts, so this may be one of those things everyone knows but me - but who are you, and how can you do something so awesome while having the same posting power as I do?
> 
> On topic? Well, Topeka has become a joke to the rest of North America. /topic


Don't be intimidated law he can't do shit.

He just says those things for some bizzare reason.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 8, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Well, Topeka is home to the Westboro Baptist Church, so the people there are obviously pretty damn retarded.



There's a violent Biker gang with a rep House in my city, does that make me a violent person?

I'm sure the first people who wish the Westboro Church would burn are the sane people who happen to live in the area.



Mintaka said:


> Don't be intimidated law he can't do shit.
> 
> He just says those things for some bizzare reason.



I was actually being honest. I thought perhaps it was a mod-dupe(I know a few of those). If I gave off a vibe of being intimidated, that was certainly not the case.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 8, 2011)

i thought they banned sharia


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Oct 8, 2011)

I hope they are prepared to do this to any means of violence, because contrary wise its just sexist, since double the women suffer form domestic violence as opposed to men.


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Oct 8, 2011)

Shɑnɑ said:


> I hope they are prepared to do this to any means of violence, because contrary wise its just sexist, since double the women suffer form domestic violence as opposed to men.


There is also a much higher rate of men omitting to report Domestic violence against them due to culutural and social pressures.


----------

